# Yummy yummy



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Came across this on some facebook fitness forum....

Amazing physique maybe not to everyones taste but can't get enough of those quads!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BurnsideNo1 (May 14, 2011)

Spot her Brock?


----------



## Skygod47 (Oct 15, 2011)

Brock,

Probably more what she would do to you


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Great pic them blue red and grey balls kook well nice ....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cracking physique, got to hand it to anybody who can build quads like that and still look pretty.

I watched Corrie the other night (sad I know). Paul the fireman used the term 'play the white man' - he didn't mean it in a racist or offensive way but that's how it was taken.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> Cracking physique, got to hand it to anybody who can build quads like that and still look pretty.
> 
> I watched Corrie the other night (sad I know). Paul the fireman used the term 'play the white man' - he didn't mean it in a racist or offensive way but that's how it was taken.


But thats corrie this is real life! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Connie (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd let her crush me with those thighs :whip:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

She is very hot, need more girls like this in my gym !!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

This is a friend of mine who is 24 and yet to compete.

View attachment 5379


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I could do with my legs being the size of those in the first photo, when my abs are like hers too - unfortunately arms and legs get shredded first. Still motivational.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

The girl in the first photo looks awesome, there's something really cool and classy about her too!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Personally can't wait to see how Extreme's Bex Hollis looks on stage this year! This is her at her first competition


----------



## Bex Hollis (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey sweetness..

I'm famous hehe...

Yes this was my first attempt last year.. Gave me my invite to the NABBA British

Finals too 

This year, I have more balance in my upper half, and my legs and calves are

" yes, bigger..

Trained Figure

NABBA England& universe

Her I come

Xx

Bex Hollis

Extreme Nutrition - Sponsored Athlete

MD & Owner of Monster Nutrition LTD

[email protected]


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll be there screaming my head off in true Elle Mac style, can't wait to see you up there! Xx

Booommm go get 'em ;-) x


----------



## Bex Hollis (Jul 13, 2013)

Aww I hope you'll be back stage to feed me French fancies



Bex Hollis

Extreme Nutrition - Sponsored Athlete

MD & Owner of Monster Nutrition LTD

[email protected]


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll try not to eat them myself haha!! But of course I will gorgeous pants! I have a feeling I'll be going home with "dream tan hands"? ;-) xx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

No french fancies!!!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

It's ok Extreme I think she means afterwards


----------

